# lost



## jim brindley (Dec 31, 2006)

hi fellers . still a new boy feel out of place being a lowley a.b and only sailed on tankers and cargo ships .no passeger ships . will still stay around ,old pom jim in oz


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

Welcome to SN Jim. This place is full of AB's, bloody good seamen too. This is a seafarers site mate, doesn't matter what you did. We have plenty of people who never went to sea and they are great members. Have a look around and enjoy, you will find it addictive. Hope you have some old photos you could post when you get more used to things. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Welcome onboard Jim, enjoy the site.

Frank


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome to SN Jim - there are no ranks here!

Just enjoy the site and make the most of it. We look forward to your contributions.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Welcome Jim from a member in the south. enjoy the site and all that goes with it.


----------

